# TWRP install



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Can I just install through goo manager? This is my first phone with Odin and wasn't sure if for some reason it needed to be installed that way.

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Once your unlocked you can install through goo manager. Hit menu and install open recovery script. But you install twrp during the unlock process as well

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Once your unlocked you can install through goo manager. Hit menu and install open recovery script. But you install twrp during the unlock process as well
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


That's what I was forgetting. I never unlocked it, just rooted using the exploit. So I'll go look at the directions.

Coming from a Gnex that I unlocked on day one I kind of forgot all about it.


----------

